# Star Trek Discovery in Staffel 3: Weniger Tränen für die Hauptfigur?



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Discovery in Staffel 3: Weniger Tränen für die Hauptfigur?*

						Der als Commander Riker bekannt gewordene Jonathan Frakes hat in der dritten Staffel von Star Trek: Discovery wieder bei mehreren Folgen Regie geführt. Glaubt man dem Regisseur, wird die Hauptfigur Michael Burnham - 930 Jahre in der Zukunft - von deutlich weniger Schmerz getrieben. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery in Staffel 3: Weniger Tränen für die Hauptfigur?*


----------



## bulli007 (24. April 2020)

Ich habe Star Trek Discovery  komplett gesehen, obwohl ich es nicht gut fand, aber auf Staffel 3 werden wir sicher verzichten!
Noch eine Staffel davon sind einfach zu viel......


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2020)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Ich habe Star Trek Discovery  komplett gesehen, obwohl ich es nicht gut fand, aber auf Staffel 3 werden wir sicher verzichten!
> Noch eine Staffel davon sind einfach zu viel......


Mir hat Discovery richtig gut gefallen und ich freue mich auf die dritte Staffel. Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich jetzt kein Trekki bin und sicherlich den ein oder anderen Logikfehler in der Erzählung übersehe. Dennoch unterhält mich die Serie sehr gut.

MfG


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. April 2020)

Ich werde die dritte Staffel auf jeden Fall sehen, einfach weil ich SciFi mag. Beim Star Trek Universum muss ich aber sagen, dass gerade eine andere Serie außerhalb des Franchises mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat und ich deswegen inzwischen lieber wieder die alten Serien schaue.


----------



## projectneo (24. April 2020)

Ich fand Discovery teilweise gut. Werde mir die dritte Staffel ebenfalls anschauen.


----------



## sfc (24. April 2020)

Dieser Schund gehört eingestellt. Dass die Serie nichts mehr mit Star Trek zu tun hat, ist noch das geringste Problem. Die Drehbücher sind einfach gruselig geschrieben und die Charaktere vollkommen lächerlich. Es nimmt mich sehr wunder, dass Alex Kurtzman immer noch seinen Job hat. Entlassungen gab es hinter den Kulissen ja schon genug.


----------



## ReVan1199 (24. April 2020)

Die dritte Staffel werde ich mir nicht mehr antun. Durch die ersten beiden musste ich mich durch kämpfen, besonders die zweite war einfach bodenlos schlecht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2020)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Die dritte Staffel werde ich mir nicht mehr antun. Durch die ersten beiden musste ich mich durch kämpfen, besonders die zweite war einfach bodenlos schlecht.


So schlecht kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, wenn du dir beide Staffeln bis zum Schluss angesehen hast.


----------



## ReVan1199 (24. April 2020)

Doch war es  Ich bin halt Star Trek Fan und auf der Arbeit haben es auch einige geguckt, da konnte man sich gemeinsam darüber aufregen


----------



## Ripcord (24. April 2020)

Selbst das schon ziemlich weit vom klassischen Star Trek entfernte Enterprise mit Jonathan Archer habe ich mir bis zum Ende angesehen. Discovery ging für mich aber leider gar nicht.


----------



## T-MAXX (24. April 2020)

Egal ob es Tränen gibt und was auch immer.
Ich will nur wissen wann es weiter geht.


----------



## NForcer (24. April 2020)

Auch ich habe beide Staffeln gesehen und fand Discovery super und ja, dieses weinerliche Generve muß weg. So etwas regt mich in Serien, gerade SciFi, auf, von daher weniger und mehr Action. Und 
es paßt hier ja dann scheinbar. Bin schon gespannt auf Staffel 3


----------



## Bluebird (24. April 2020)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Selbst das schon ziemlich weit vom klassischen Star Trek entfernte Enterprise mit Jonathan Archer habe ich mir bis zum Ende angesehen. Discovery ging für mich aber leider gar nicht.


Das hatte ja seinen Grund , Enterprise spielt zu einer Zeit als es die Federation noch gar nicht gab , die Sternenflotte war noch ein Menschen Only Club ... 



sfc schrieb:


> Dieser Schund gehört eingestellt. Dass die Serie nichts mehr mit Star Trek zu tun hat, ist noch das geringste Problem. Die Drehbücher sind einfach gruselig geschrieben und die Charaktere vollkommen lächerlich. Es nimmt mich sehr wunder, dass Alex Kurtzman immer noch seinen Job hat. Entlassungen gab es hinter den Kulissen ja schon genug.



Die meisten merken doch gar nicht mehr wie sie geframt werden, auf Youtube gibts zig Videos wie die zum Teil 10 Min gehen wo es nur darum geht wie oft Pike von Frauen offen blamiert wird oder Männer dumme Ego schweine sind die immer nur ******** bauen und auf die Fresse fallen ...
Die Serie hat nette Bilder und ab und an denkt man sich wenn der Pike Schauspieler nen Spin off bekommen würde in einem modernen TOS Setting im klassischen Universum , das könnte was werden aber ich hab bei Discovery denn Bullshit nicht mal 5 Folgen lang ertragen 

PS von diesem Short TRek reden wir besser erst gar nicht !



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRyyxxYdqcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rum (24. April 2020)

Ich habe Staffel 1 und Staffel gesehen.
Man sollte halt versuchen den Ausgangspunkt zu Differenzieren.
Gehe ich davon aus irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zu sagen wir mal Next Generation zu finden, werde ich enttäuscht werden.
Ich persönlich ging an Discovery ran, als wäre es eine komplett neue Franchise, die zwar im Star Trek Universum spielt, die aber völlig entkoppelt von den Meta-Targets der anderen positioniert wurde.
Der Spock ist eben nicht der Spock aus der originalen Serie und der Christopher Pike ist eben nicht der aus Star Trek 12 oder so.
Einige Sachen stoßen mir dennoch auf; so zB. die Darstellung der Klingonen in der ersten Staffel oder besser zu Beginn dieser ersten Staffel. Da wollte man wohl etwas zu viel auf das Ekel- und Abscheu-Pedal treten. Nunja, sei es drum.
Aber es gibt auch sehr sehr gute Sachen. Ich persönlich finde die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen sehr gut gestrickt, insbesondere die von Paul Stamets und Hugh Culber. Ich selber bin nicht schwul und ich habe auch nichts gegen Leute, die es sind, im Gegenteil; einige meiner Schüler sind es und es sind ganz normal Leute. Aber: die schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller und die Story für diese 2 Personen innerhalb der 2 Staffeln fand ich bisher so richtig gut.
Es ist *neuer Stoff*, hier und da mit Ecken und Kanten und wohl auch *polarisierend*, aber auf lange Sicht sehe ich da kein Kind, was in den Brunnen fällt. Hoffentlich kommen noch viele Staffeln, gerade der Sprung von Staffel 1 zu Staffel 2 war riesig und ich hatte sehr viel Spaß beim Zuschauen. Leider empfand ich Staffel 2 als insgesamt etwas zu kurz. Da hätte ich mir 30-50% mehr Gesamtlänge und -inhalt gewünscht.
Gruß,
rum

Edit1: wenn man hochintelligent Unterhalten werden möchte, sollte man sich etwas anderes ansehen.
Edit2: wenn man wissenschaftlich korrekt Unterhalten werden möchte, sollte man sich etwas anderes ansehen.
Edit3: wenn man storytechnisch das Beste vom Besten sehen möchte, sollte man sich etwas anderes ansehen.
Edit4: wenn man durch die unglaublich spektakuläre Kameraführung beeindruckt werden möchte, sollte man sich etwas anderes ansehen.
Edit5: wenn einem die musikalische Untermalung überhaupt nicht passt, sollte man sich etwas anderes ansehen.
Nunja, ...
Vielleicht könnte man aber auch mal anders vorgehen und sagen "okay, was gefällt mir?".
Natürlich ist hate, Hass, Wut, Zorn, hate speech, Hass-Eskapaden, Niedermachen, lächerlich machen, sich über etwas Auskotzen, Verantwortliche verantwortlich machen für die persönliche Misslaune - gerade wohl sehr IN. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man auch anders funktionieren kann. Und eventuell erhält man dadurch Zugang zu neuen Inhalten die einen, zumindest temporär, auf andere Gedanken bringen (können). Oder warum schaut Ihr Filme?


----------



## SenpaiiXD (25. April 2020)

Fraußam. Genau die Dinge sind es die der Serie so miese Bewertungen einbringen. Wenn man versucht die "Hausfrauen" zu target'en die sonst sex and the city etc schauen, dann passiert genau der Müll der mit Discovery, Picard, und seien wir ehrlich star wars (wobei da auch viel auf Kinderfilm geht) passiert.
ENTSETZLICH verschwendetes Potential, diese neuen Serien und Filme.

Der Artikel hier beschreibt es schon sehr treffend: Star Trek braucht definitiv keine Tränenreiche Michael Burnham!, keine chubby redhair und insecure und keine Schwulenliebeszenen. Braucht es einfach nicht. Wieso nicht ein schönes Lesbenpaar, wenn es doch hier um das brechen von Tabus geht!?

Und mal ganz ehrlich? Beim casting sind sie alle ganz mies auf die Sch**** gefallen.


----------



## The_Rock (25. April 2020)

> Dabei soll abermals die von Sonequa Martin-Green verkörperte Michael Burnham im Fokus stehen




Tjo, da bin ich raus. Mal abgesehn davon, dass ich die Schauspielerin schon in Walkind Dead langweilig fand, geht mir der übermäßige Fokus auf einen "Supercharakter" so ziemlich auf den Zeiger. Burnham weiß alles und kann alles. Wozu braucht die Discovery eigentlich noch einen Captain?

Wobei gerade die beiden Captains aus Staffel 1 und 2 die einzigen interessanten Charaktere in der Serie waren, während diese gezwungen nervige Rothaarige (Namen vergessen, weil belanglos) einfach nur schwer zu ertragen war!

P.S.: Vielleicht wäre das ganze erträglicher, wenn man statt Sonequa Martin-Green einfach kurz Dominique Tipper (Naomi Nagata aus Expanse) ausleihen könnte. Die hat wenigstens nicht die Ausstrahlung eines Kühlschranks


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

Schade das die Serie Netflix exklusiv ist.


----------



## DaStash (25. April 2020)

Wieso? Kannst doch für einen Monat buchen.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso? Kannst doch für einen Monat buchen.
> 
> MfG


Will ich aber nicht. Alleine aus Prinzip. 

Wir haben per Kabel PayTV TNT, TNT Serie, Syfy und noch Prime. Das reicht uns!
Ich kann nicht wegen irgenwelchen Exklusivtiteln noch zusätzliche Streamingdienste buchen.
Mir hatte letztens ein Kumpel angeboten "Disney" zu sharen. War verlockend, weil sehr günstig und weil ich "The Mandalorian" auch gerne gucken würde.
Aber habe ich abgelehnt.


----------



## th1rd3y3 (26. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Will ich aber nicht. Alleine aus Prinzip.
> 
> Wir haben per Kabel PayTV TNT, TNT Serie, Syfy und noch Prime. Das reicht uns!
> Ich kann nicht wegen irgenwelchen Exklusivtiteln noch zusätzliche Streamingdienste buchen.
> ...



Also mein Tipp wäre es ja, dieses "Kabel Pay TV" Zeug zu kündigen und stattdessen entweder Netflix oder Disney zu nehmen. Da bekommst du mehr für dein Geld und es lässt sich auch komfortabler abrufen.


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2020)

Ich würde auch keine Kohle für lineares Fernsehen ausgeben.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

th1rd3y3 schrieb:


> Also mein Tipp wäre es ja, dieses "Kabel Pay TV" Zeug zu kündigen und stattdessen entweder Netflix oder Disney zu nehmen. Da bekommst du mehr für dein Geld und es lässt sich auch komfortabler abrufen.


Wir bezahlen für das "Kabel Pay TV Zeugs" nicht viel mehr. Und gucken auch mal ganz gerne Klassiker.


----------



## th1rd3y3 (26. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen für das "Kabel Pay TV Zeugs" nicht viel mehr. Und gucken auch mal ganz gerne Klassiker.



Als mir von Kabel Deutschland zuletzt das Pay Zeug angedreht wurde, waren das 10 Euro extra für Kanäle auf denen das Programm linear! lief. Schien mir ein sehr schlechter Deal zu sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass man bei Netflix alles was sie haben zu jeder Zeit auf jedem Gerät das man hat abrufen kann und dafür nur 8 Euro im Monat zahlt. 
Aber da ich kein Geld von Netflix bekomme, stelle ich meine Überzeugungsversuche an dieser Stelle ein. Mir fiele es im Traum nicht ein, an Kabel Deutschland mehr Geld als nötig zu überweisen, aber es hat jeder so seine Prioritäten.


----------



## plastixaustria (29. April 2020)

Bitte nach discovery season 3 und spätestens nach old man Picard season 2 Star trek ca 10 Jahre einmotten und dann mit den Bestseller Büchern Star Trek Destiny rebooten mit neuen Schauspielern. CAPTAIN Picard Captain Ezri Dax ADMIRAL Riker und Captain Erika Hernandez.


----------

